# Buckwheat



## Selivan (Feb 28, 2018)

1. I will immediately say that Americans do not like this dish .. They even turn their nose ... Americans prefer rice
2. This dish is loved by Slavs and Jews
-------------------------------------------------- -------
*buckwheat is the most common product in Russia ...*

3. Russians eat this dish in different versions:
3.1 for breakfast we cook buckwheat with milk
3.2 for lunch we cook different options
- Buckwheat cooked on water is a side dish for meat
- buckwheat cooked in broth is a garnish for meat for serious men

==============================================
Personally, I prefer to eat buckwheat cooked on fat broth, with pork ...
Then I put sauerkraut there ...
Here is my photo, cooked buckwheat and made 10 minutes ago






*
I went to eat
And you will envy me
*


----------



## fncceo (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm surprised there are any buckwheats in Russia.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 28, 2018)

Selivan said:


> 1. I will immediately say that Americans do not like this dish .. They even turn their nose ... Americans prefer rice
> 2. This dish is loved by Slavs and Jews
> -------------------------------------------------- -------
> *buckwheat is the most common product in Russia ...*
> ...





Ive had this before and its pretty good. Think it was with a beef stew. I think maybe in the US it might be more of a southern dish though. I just don't see it too often, its true you usually see rice around here but I'm sure theres plenty of people in the US who like Buckwheat


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 28, 2018)

Buckwheat is truely an American original when you come right down to it.


----------



## Selivan (Feb 28, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Ive had this before and its pretty good. Think it was with a beef stew. I think maybe in the US it might be more of a southern dish though. I just don't see it too often, its true you usually see rice around here but I'm sure theres plenty of people in the US who like Buckwheat



Americans prefer beef, and Russian - pork ... I know it, because I love the American forums "survival forums" ....
Quite frankly ... if you said that in America they eat buckwheat, then for me it's amazing.
Thank you!


----------



## Selivan (Feb 28, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I'm surprised there are any buckwheats


The Jew came to the Synagogue ...
- My God, help, my son accepted Christianity
Voice from above:
- Relax, I have the same problem


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 28, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Ive had this before and its pretty good. Think it was with a beef stew. I think maybe in the US it might be more of a southern dish though. I just don't see it too often, its true you usually see rice around here but I'm sure theres plenty of people in the US who like Buckwheat
> ...




actually buckwheat flour pancakes are not all that uncommon... and this one would be a southern dish. buckwheat with bacon


----------



## Selivan (Feb 28, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


It's horrible. Do not disgrace yourself.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 28, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Selivan said:
> ...




well, there are worse ways to disgrace ones self besides a bowl of buckwheat. or is there?


----------



## fncceo (Feb 28, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> well, there are worse ways to disgrace ones self besides a bowl of buckwheat. or is there?



Being from Russia?


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > well, there are worse ways to disgrace ones self besides a bowl of buckwheat. or is there?
> ...



Really?


----------



## Inmar (Feb 28, 2018)

I love to eat buckwheat with СМЕТАНА


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

It's grits I don't understand.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> It's grits I don't understand.



Yum...


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> It's grits I don't understand.





I thought grits were made of hominy


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > It's grits I don't understand.
> ...



A southern thing?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > It's grits I don't understand.
> ...



Did you?


----------



## fncceo (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I'm from LA.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



They eat all sorts of things there.


----------



## Inmar (Feb 28, 2018)

Do not argue, buckwheat is the best product


----------



## fncceo (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> They eat all sorts of things there.



You have no idea ...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

It's good in tabbouleh.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > They eat all sorts of things there.
> ...



Oh I do. Just watched a cooking show about it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 28, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > It's grits I don't understand.
> ...



They are.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What's that?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Pretty sure it's something that was learned from either the Indians or Spanish explorers learned it from South American Indians.
My theory is the former. 

Did You Know Hominy Is a Type of Corn?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> It's good in tabbouleh.


Now you are just being gross...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


A cooking show about Hispanic girls?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Cracked hominy.

lol


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Did I say that?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Not yet but you will..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


What's left over after making corn flakes cereal..


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



No I won't.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Reading comprehension's not your thing, huh?

It's what the cereal is made out of.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Sure you will and you'll never know it..Plus dat food ain't kosher..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


It really isn't but that is what it reminds me of..No hominy for me thanks...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Can you do your 9X table?


----------



## fncceo (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Mexican food can be made muy kosher.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


There is a severe shortage of Hispanic rabbi's..


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Only when I have a large crowd over...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I've had Kosher Chinese food; in Antwerp.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I bet it's hard to make..


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Mine came from Brazil.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I bet it isn't.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Those grasshoppers are  bitch to get to stay in the taco shell...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


That's Portuguese not Hispanic..


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Ramp up the rhetoric, why don't you?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Never mind....


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Grasshoppers and worms are taco's for the poor...Si...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I never do, just ask my Ma..


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > It's grits I don't understand.
> ...



Isn't that from Iran??

Greg


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




the trick is, just run them through the blender first. makes for a great salsa


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




Yep , I'm pretty sure grits are not made out of buckwheat.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



They're separate issues.

I brought up the grits.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> 1. I will immediately say that Americans do not like this dish .. They even turn their nose ... Americans prefer rice




How the hell do you pretend to know what 320 million Americans like and eat, your stupid, uncouth, biggoted moron?


----------



## Dekster (Apr 1, 2018)

Buckwheat flour is becoming more popular, especially as gluten intolerance rises in America.


----------

